# Water level in tank



## kellyboy47 (11 Oct 2014)

Hi,

Not sure this in the correct forum but here goes

I have a Juwel 54l tank but I don't use the hood it came with (primarily because there is not enough space to run the pipes from my external filter) and I also at the moment am using a clip on LED light soon to be replaced by a TMC Grobeam

That aside the water level in the tank drops every couple of days and at first I thought I had a leak but was assured by the Tech people at Juwel that it more certainly was capilliary action. Now I don't overfill the tank so I am just concerned how to resolve this issue. I a using a All Pond Solutions corner filter with a spray bar. Do you think this could be the underlying problem ?

Any help would be gratefully received
Trev


----------



## Wallace (11 Oct 2014)

Evaporation, that's all it is. 

I top up about a litre every other day (everyday during the hot summer months) on my open top 80cm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyboy47 (11 Oct 2014)

So that's normal then is it...nothing to worry about...didn't 't know whether if I removed the spray bar it would help ?


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 Oct 2014)

Remember, it's pure water that evaporates away, so you should replace it with pure, eg RO, DI or distilled water, otherwise your TDS, hardness etc will creep up.
I don't know where they got capillary action from.


----------



## EnderUK (12 Oct 2014)

sparkyweasel said:


> Remember, it's pure water that evaporates away, so you should replace it with pure, eg RO, DI or distilled water, otherwise your TDS, hardness etc will creep up.
> I don't know where they got capillary action from.



I wouldn't bother with the RO water unless you're doing a el natural low tech tank. If you're doing 50% weekly water changes in a heavy planted tank then you have nothing to worry about in TDS rise.


----------



## Bhu (12 Oct 2014)

sparkyweasel said:


> I don't know where they got capillary action from.



If OP had mentioned he thought there was a leak, maybe they assumed there was puddles or something. Water can escape aquariums via capillary action on heater cables, tubes and pipes etc. But yes clearly this is evaporation unless you find damp carpet at the base of the tank.


----------



## JayZH (12 Oct 2014)

Go to your nearest glass shop to get cut yourself a glass cover. then buy a couple hood clip from ebay. problem solved, no evaporation, and no fish jumping out of the tank.


----------



## kellyboy47 (12 Oct 2014)

JayZH said:


> Go to your nearest glass shop to get cut yourself a glass cover. then buy a couple hood clip


 
Thanks for your advce but the trouble is I need to be able to feed the JBL E701 inlet / outlet hoses into the tank  which are quite bulky so a glass top wouldn't be suitable and I'm also planning to use a TMC Grobeam and keep it as an open tank



Bhu said:


> But yes clearly this is evaporation unless you find damp carpet at the base of the tank.


 
The tank is in my garage as my other half wont let me have a 2nd tank in the house (she is not a fish lover)  and I havn't the patience to argue my case  however I do get a lot of limescale deposits around the tank rim, down the front
and back of the tank which leaves a wet patch on the garage floor



EnderUK said:


> I wouldn't bother with the RO water unless you're doing a el natural low tech tank


 
The tank is empty at the moment but I will be transferring my Bronze Catfish & Silver Tipped Tetras into it and will probably have plants like Amazon Sword but I do intend
to run CO2 and also use AquariumPlantFood dry ferts


----------



## Bhu (12 Oct 2014)

I'm really beginning to love the echinodorus tenellus there are also mid range echinodorus as well like the magdalensis. My belheri at the back are now reaching 50 cm tall  cut 2 leaves away today, one was deformed due to my lack of nutrient dosimg last week and the other fighting for space with my alternanthera rosaefolia so had to go. Huge leaves  I should imagine that they really suck up the nutrients like crazy! But the smaller tenellus are just so sweet really loving them  they are in the bottom left...


----------



## kellyboy47 (12 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> there are also mid range echinodorus as well



Nice looking tank...I wished my 180l tank looked as good as yours


----------



## Bhu (12 Oct 2014)

That's just a part the left hand corner  Tnx  I must be doing something right. I was worried about the Lilaeopsis brasiliensis but then I read that it is a slow grower... You can see it looking scraggly on the right of the above picture.

Here's the whole thing took this evening 



 

As you can clearly see one of the 3 albino corys in their favourite dig up place


----------



## kellyboy47 (12 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Here's the whole thing took this evening


 
What size tank do you have...is it an open tank  ? and do you use CO2 and ferts ?


----------



## JayZH (12 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> I'm really beginning to love the echinodorus tenellus there are also mid range echinodorus as well like the magdalensis. My belheri at the back are now reaching 50 cm tall  cut 2 leaves away today, one was deformed due to my lack of nutrient dosimg last week and the other fighting for space with my alternanthera rosaefolia so had to go. Huge leaves  I should imagine that they really suck up the nutrients like crazy! But the smaller tenellus are just so sweet really loving them  they are in the bottom left...



such a lovely drift wood tank. How long have you put your anubias there and kept is alage free? good effort!

I had a piece of wood like yours in the past. I had 3 neo goby, (Stiphodon atropurpureus) made nest under the drift wood, really fun to watch.


----------



## Bhu (12 Oct 2014)

No not open it had to look a piece of furniture due to the Mrs  but I'm happy with that. I got the Aquaoak cube 150lt 



 

The cabinet is a bit of a squeeze and its a good job I didn't get the next size up ehiem. Would be better with the 350T but hey it wouldn't fit. Yes I'm running an UP inline pressurised co2 and can just squeeze in a TMC 2kg co2 bottle in the cabinet as well. I'd love a big open top mind you. Less depth but more width and length


----------



## JayZH (12 Oct 2014)

Bhu. what the heck? Do I see ghost?  circled in red..


----------



## kellyboy47 (12 Oct 2014)

Bhu.....Are your Anubia attached to anything ?


----------



## Bhu (13 Oct 2014)

Hi guys sorry for the delay my iPad died on me last night...

Here is a much better full tank shot, also is 2 weeks ago so shows how much growth there has been...



JayZH said:


> Bhu. what the heck? Do I see ghost?  circled in red..


 the red circle is an almond leaf lol ha ha ha in this new I age maybe it's clearer as as leaf....



kellyboy47 said:


> Bhu.....Are your Anubia attached to anything ?



Yes all the Anubis are attached to wood using fishing line.

The only thing that looks less is the lilaeopsis brasiliansis 

I feel like I've stole your thread here kellyboy47! Sorry about that!


----------



## kellyboy47 (13 Oct 2014)

Ah no problem...I shall probably get told off for keep asking you questions not related to the post


----------



## Bhu (13 Oct 2014)

Hi JayZH the Anubis have only been there for nearly 3 weeks now. I have noticed the dreaded pin dot green circles faintly on one leaf. But it is an old one and also will be the first to trimmed so not too bad. I will leave it until it's really bad and in the way then trim it. Who knows maybe the 6 otos will munch it away before I need to cut!


----------

